# Cattleya violacea var. coerulea



## Paul (Jul 25, 2012)

First bloom at its new home (grown for a year and half now). Seems to be a good plant, growing well even with the cool winter we have here. 
very good shape, the colour is quite amazing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 25, 2012)

yes, great bloom, and esp. impressive color on the lip!!!! What was the min. temp. in winter in your gh? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 25, 2012)

That is very special Paul! I've aslways loved this Cat!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2012)

very nice colour but not blue (in this photo anyway)


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome caerulea! Is this from the Bela Vista line or the Fabio Nahas line?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Paul (Jul 25, 2012)

ChrisFL said:


> Awesome caerulea! Is this from the Bela Vista line or the Fabio Nahas line?



yep, Bella Vista. 

min temperature in winter was about 12°C. that is not the best to give but kept dry and bright, it's ok


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2012)

:fight:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------

